# whole wheat flour - gi



## monkeyd (May 1, 2004)

Does anyone know what the gi of whole wheat flour is?

I like to make healthy muffins and cakes, with only the ingredients that I would be eating normally in my diet, so that effectively I'm not limited to eating them once a week or whatever.

However, I'm worried that the fine flour, which has been processed obviously means that the muffins would be quite quickly absorbed.

anyone ?


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2004)

check out www.mendosa.com


----------

